# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Критическая уязвимость выполнения кода в Gnome угрожает Linux-системам

## olejah

Эксперт обнаружил уязвимость внедрения кода в компоненте обработчика миниатюр в файловом менеджере GNOME, позволяющую хакерам выполнять вредоносный код на компьютерах под управлением систем Linux.

Уязвимость получила идентификатор CVE-2017-11421, обнаружил ее немецкий исследователь Нильс Дагссон Москопп (Nils Dagsson Moskopp), который опубликовал в своем блоге код, подтверждающий наличие бреши.

Недостаток присутствует в gnome-exe-thumbnailer - инструменте для создания эскизов исполняемых файлов Windows (.exe, .msi, .dll, .lnk) в GNOME, для этого в системе должен быть установлен Wine.

Moskopp обнаружил, что при навигации по каталогу, содержащему файл .msi, GNOME принимает имя файла как исполняемые данные и запускает его для создания эскиза изображения.

Чтобы использовать брешь, злоумышленник может отправить жертве специально созданный .msi-файл, содержащий вредоносный VBScript-код в его имени. Далее взаимодействия с пользователем не понадобится – файл скомпрометирует машину при загрузке.

«Создается специальный скрипт, содержащий имя файла, для которого нужно показать миниатюру, и выполняется с помощью Wine. Скрипт построен с использованием шаблона, который позволяет вставлять VBScript в имя файла и запускать его» - объясняет Москопп.

Для эксплуатации этого недостатка хакеры могут использовать и другие векторы атак - например, при подключении USB-накопителя с вредоносным файлом на нем.

*Как защитить себя*

Москопп уведомил об уязвимости как проект GNOME, так и Debian. Они оба исправили брешь в файле gnome-exe-thumbnailer. Рекомендуется как можно скорее установить обновления, уязвимость влияет на gnome-exe-thumbnailer до версии 0.9.5.

Тем не менее, Москопп также рекомендует:
Удалить все файлы в каталоге /usr/share/thumbnailers.Не использовать файлы GNOME.Удалить любое программное обеспечение, которое позволяет автоматически выполнять имена файлов в качестве кода.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

